

Ask HN: How gamed is voting in Product Hunt? - l33tbro

Seems the best stuff isn&#x27;t always at the top, which sucks given how much clout this seems to give a startup.
======
jtfairbank
Maybe that's because best !== popular, or best !== publicity? At least you are
seeing the best stuff, even if its on the second page. Which is pretty good
considering in the past you'd need to convince a journalist to write an
article about you (very hard as an early stage startup).

~~~
phantom_oracle
In which language would that syntax be valid?

"!==" would throw an error in most languages (I think).

